# Welsh: blwyddyn newydd dda i chi i gyd



## passengerman

Hi all,

What does the bold phrase mean? 

_Thank you very much, Mr Speaker; happy new year to you, and, if I may, *blwyddyn newydd dda i chi i gyd*—happy new year to all.

Thanks in advance,
https://hansard.parliament.uk/commo...4D32-ABAC-D6EE4D9F1CE8/OralAnswersToQuestions_


----------



## Thomas Tompion

passengerman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What does the bold phrase mean?
> 
> _Thank you very much, Mr Speaker; happy new year to you, and, if I may, *blwyddyn newydd dda i chi i gyd*—happy new year to all.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> https://hansard.parliament.uk/commo...4D32-ABAC-D6EE4D9F1CE8/OralAnswersToQuestions_


It tells you immediately - Happy new year to all.


----------



## passengerman

Thomas Tompion said:


> It tells you immediately - Happy new year to all.


Thank you Thomas


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

It is written in the Welsh language. Refer to ThomasTompion fir meaning.


----------



## passengerman

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> It is written in the Welsh language. Refer to ThomasTompion fir meaning.


Many thanks


----------



## Welsh_Sion

To be pedantic, it actually says, "Happy New Year to you all". (Literally, "Year New Good to you all").


----------

